# Need Help



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

i cant identify this new Cichlid I got today i bought cause it was way smaller then the others and the were being bullys so i hurried up and bought it with out knowing what kind of cichlid it is can some one please tell me what kind it is here is a pic of it


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_johanni.php


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

thanx so i guess that is what it must be then right


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

I Agree with BoxerMom


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

ty both but i am still wondering if it was a good ise to buy it with out knowing anothing about them bout i could not see the little thing be killed. umm not to be a burden but do u all know how to tell if its a male or female also how do i tell with kissing gouramis.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

No, its never a good idea to buy something without knowing anything about it, especially if you are adding it to a tank with other critters in it. 

According to FishProfiles, males are grey-black and have false egg patterns on their anal fin. Females are orange-yellow.

With kissing gourami, there's no way to tell by visual appearance.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

oh ok ty but all the fish are in there own tanks which i noticed tonite is takin up alot of space in my room with 5 fish tanks and all the supplies but i really do apreciate the help


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

No problem. Hope you have big enough tanks. The kissing gourami get to be about a foot long and the Oscar gets even bigger. Wish I had room for several 100 gallon tanks.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

omg i new the O could get big but not the kissing they seem so small right now they like an inch and yet they can be almost a foot long


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yup, that's the bad thing - most fish look so tiny at the LFS and people forget that some can get quite large. I've seen people walk out of the LFS with an arowana, taking it home to a 20 gallon tank.  I was rather surprised by the length of the kissing gourami, too, but I know several of the gourami species can get pretty big.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

oh i guess i better start savin and hope that i got good grades so i can get a bigger tank for my gouramis then also i was wondering if you or someone could tell me what kind of O this is here is a pic of Phatty McPhatty


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

oops i forgot to ask how much kissin gouramis usually cost cause i got mine for $1.84 and i thought that was really cheap


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Looks like a normal Astronotus ocellatus to me, but I'm not an Oscar expert.

Prices of fish vary in wide range and much depends on the availability regionally. The more common a fish in a particular area, the cheaper it will be. The more rare, the more expensive. I know my LFS has kissing gourami but haven't paid any attention to the price since I wasn't interested in getting one.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

okie dokie ty cause im gettin confused by strangers tellin me its a fancy oscar and then a tiger oscar and im at wits end about to make up my own breed name thingy for it also what does LFS mean


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Doesn't look like a tiger to me, all of the tigers I've seen have more of a stripey pattern and are orange and black. No idea what a "fancy" oscar is. As far as I'm aware (and again, I'm no oscar expert), there are different color patterns but they're all basically the same fish. Same size, same needs, etc.

LFS = local fish store.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Ok thanx this has helped me out alot especialy now that i know what kind of Cichlid i have i have been reading up on it but one thing io fould out is it sure does like my swordtail fry and feeder platies the swordtail fry were not on purpose though


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Heheheh, that doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

i like watching my O chase them.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Ok, looks like it may be a tiger Oscar afterall. "Red Tiger oscars sport the “eye” (ocellatus) on their tails that gives them their Latin name. You won’t see this eye on the reds or on the albinos. You can sometimes spot an “eye” on an albino tiger."

http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Cichlid, Oscars Chapter 2.htm


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

ok cool you have been alot of help Boxermom i really do aprciate this u have no clue how happy i am now


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Not a problem at all.  I really like researching various types of fish and learning more about them. I learned several things myself today. Mostly that I really need to win the lottery soon so I can get a bunch more tanks, including several lunker tanks.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

lol i also forgot to say thank you for the websites cause i learned some stuff from them i have been just to busy lately with html and animations that i forget to do research


----------

